

Looking for Cofounder/CTO (San Francisco). Interested? - fuuuqua

luvThings is looking to replace our technical founder who had to drop out because of major life events. We have a prototype app in the iOS App Store and interest from VCs.
Interested. Shoot us an email to: luvthingsCTO@gmail.com. Email created specifically for this post.<p>Website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.luvthings.com&#x2F;<p>App https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;luvthings&#x2F;id943711578?mt=8
======
calcsam
[http://whartoniteseekscodemonkey.tumblr.com/](http://whartoniteseekscodemonkey.tumblr.com/)

(OP's username refers to Fuqua, Duke's MBA program)

~~~
flippant
[http://www.luvthings.com/about-luvthings/](http://www.luvthings.com/about-
luvthings/)

It looks like Fuqua is the CEO's surname.

